# Colorado 1st rifle 2013



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Any other MI sportsmen hunting CO 1st season this year? I picked up a bull tag for the flattop units 
My MI hunting buddies couldn't swing it this year, but one of my buddies in CO will be hunting with me. He has a cow tag. 
After researching for almost a year I think I have a game plan. My plan is to pick some of the higher mountains in the area and glass glass glass! I purchased a mid-level spotting scope and plan to let my eyes do the walking 
The season opens the 12th, I will be leaving on the 4th! Hopefully using the extra time to acclimate and scout will pay off  Most of my scouting will be solo as my buddy can't join me until wed the 9th.
I plan on truck camping. I will be taking a quad as well. A bivy hunt is possible but I haven't really been planning for that, although I have most of the gear.
I've been following everyones recomendations to get in shape by stationary biking, stair machine, and walking almost 30 miles a week!(Breaking in new boots).
I'd like to thank all those who made suggestions and shared their experiences to help us first timers out.
My biggest concern has really been, how and where will I find elk? I will try and glass high altitude areas and see what happens. I know I don't have enough legs to run up and down every drainage to find them!lol. 
If anyone else is going, let's hear your game plan, or if any of the xperienced guys have suggestions.
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like you have a plan. you can push elk right off of an entire mountain with too much walking and pressure. Set up to glass areas they may use as escape routes when the pressure starts. The first gun shot fired in the area that they can hear changes all the rules and they can disappear quickly. Good luck!


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I have hunted the Flattops 3 times. We had our best luck hunting well used draws in the mornings, we had a group go there for about 12 years straight. Get in a good hour before sunrise, try to catch them moving uphill.

Overall in that area any bull is a great bull. We took a few nice ones over the years, so they do exist. However, the first legal bull you see might be your one chance.

Water could be huge in October too, if you find it you might want to sit on it all day. It can get pretty hot during 1st season. You will need to be ready for 80 one day and 3 feet of snow the next. It can happen.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I talked to a forestry worker and he said pretty much the same thing as both of you! He said at the first few shots and during the first couple days, elk by the hundreds if not thousands, will make their way down to the private land. He also mentioned the value of boot leather scouting, said ya can't glass everything so make sure you scout some land waaay back away from all roads/access. Just skirt the downwind side of heavy timber, trying not to spook elk out of their bedding areas. Also, he mentioned the potential of some BLM land in a couple units my tag covers. He said the blm land isn't covered in timber, but small bushes, pinyons(?). He said scount/hunt water in those areas because its not readily available like it is up high.
Sounds like I'll be busy the week before the hunt starts!lol 
Again, I appreciate all who share their knowledge and experiences, and stories! I'll be pace ing for the next month and a half checking and rechecking gear, going over maps...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, I do plan on taking the first legal bull I see  even if I get super lucky and pattern or find a bigger bull before the season, I doubt I'll wait! 
What are some of your thoughts on hunting together? I think if we are not on a herd, it would be better for us to split up to cover more ground. If we are on a herd, and have a solid idea where the elk will pass through, then we probably will hunt together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

slabstar said:


> Oh, I do plan on taking the first legal bull I see  even if I get super lucky and pattern or find a bigger bull before the season, I doubt I'll wait!
> What are some of your thoughts on hunting together? I think if we are not on a herd, it would be better for us to split up to cover more ground. If we are on a herd, and have a solid idea where the elk will pass through, then we probably will hunt together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You should be right at the tail end of the rut, especially if the weather cooperates, so there is a good chance a cow call might help you get something to step out from behind a tree. If you accidently bust a herd a cow call could save your tail. Knowing how to use one can also be handy if you are trying to sneak through the brush and you break some brush. A "mew" or two will make any elk in the area think you are another elk, provided they do not smell you. 

As far as hunting together, if the country is reasonably open and you can glass for animals at a distance I have always preferred to hunt together. Not only are there double the eyes looking for game but two heads are often better than one when it comes to determining the best way to conduct a stalk. Besides, you have the bull tag and since bulls are generally heavier than cows it would be to your advantage to have someone to help out when you drop that large animal at the bottom of a draw. FM


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

If you're near enough to Meeker for a day trip or shower at the motel, ask where the museum is and visit it (through the park from the Meeker Hotel). So much cool stuff packed into such a small place.
Check out the elk antlers in the hotel, and get at least one meal at the Sleepy Cat restaurant. 
Don't know if the hardware still offers free water for hunters who are camping but it's where we used to fill our drums (started out with 2 55 gallon drums the first year and went down 4 15 gallon drums the next few years). Pick up some items from them for their generosity. 
Super nice folks in Meeker, hunted there for five years in the mid 90's.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Three weeks and I'll be on my way to 'rado! 
My buddy is scouting and hunting with me the whole time so I'm happy about that. He changed his mind and got a bull tag.
Most of my packing is done. 

ANXIOUS!lol
Hoping the rut lasts into our hunt! I've been driving the neighbors and my gf crazy practicing mews and bugles!lol Good chance I wont bugle while hunting but will for scouting/locating the week before 

Thanks again for all the advice from fellow members!


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

The 5 days of 1st rifle will go by quickly. It seems unfair that the scouting is so tough from 1,200 miles away. Gettin' anxious myself.
Colorado Medicine Bows for elk then Wyoming pronghorn then the Medicine Bows in Wyoming for another crack at the elk.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

It is tough scouting via map! Its absurd how many times I've stared at topos over the last 12 mo's!lol. 
Hopefully I only need the 1st day of the 5day season 
Goodluck out there canvasback! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

1st season in CO they are usually still Bugling some, so that should help you too.

Kevin


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

buckykm1 said:


> 1st season in CO they are usually still Bugling some, so that should help you too.
> 
> Kevin


Thats what I'm hoping for! Getting to the hunting area 6 days before the season starts I hope to hear some bugles so I can pinpoint a bulls area before he gets boogered!
Thanks buckykm, 7mm, grizzly, imjon and all others who shared tips and advice!


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

I just got back from SW Colorado yesterday and they had not yet began to Bugle in the area we were in.....might still be going good by the time you get there depending on the area. Our hunting was TERRIBLE with all of the rain last week, we were lucky just to be able to get back down off the mountains.


----------



## sanderson (Oct 24, 2010)

Heading to SW Colorado on Thursday. This will be my second attempt at an archery elk. First year was a good learning experience to say the least. Get up as high as you can in the morning, try to locate a bull and go after him. Good luck to everyone heading out west!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

slabstar said:


> I talked to a forestry worker and he said pretty much the same thing as both of you! He said at the first few shots and during the first couple days, elk by the hundreds if not thousands, will make their way down to the private land. He also mentioned the value of boot leather scouting, said ya can't glass everything so make sure you scout some land waaay back away from all roads/access. Just skirt the downwind side of heavy timber, trying not to spook elk out of their bedding areas. Also, he mentioned the potential of some BLM land in a couple units my tag covers. He said the blm land isn't covered in timber, but small bushes, pinyons(?). He said scount/hunt water in those areas because its not readily available like it is up high.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This advice is 100% spot on!!!

I've hunted that area multiple times and it took a couple hunts to figure out that this was happening. As soon as the shooting starts they head for thick cover private property. If I were to go back I would get some topo maps, find a natural funnel between the high public land and the lower private land with cover, and then sit there for the first few days.

A couple other suggestions: be at your hunting spot before the first hint of light, and don't leave until dark; elk don't seem to like the sun, or level ground. Every elk shot on all of our hunts seemed like it was on a 45 degree slope...seriously! And they like the dark timber on the north facing slopes...it's 10-20 degrees cooler there.

Good luck! Take lots of photos and bring back lots of memories.

Be Safe and have Fun!


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Had an amazing time. Elk hunting the rockies is majestic!
Hyphenated version:
Got to the hunting area last Sunday eve. Saw a shooter bull 300yrds behind camp Monday morning lol
Tuesday glassed my 1st herd with a big herd bull.

View attachment 47691


Saw shooter bulls almost every day while scouting. Heres a blurry pic of 2 bulls


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Technical difficulties with this new s4 and ohub lol


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Ended up going after the big herd bull but never made it back to him! Shot this 5x4 at 8:45 opening morning! My buddy blew his knee out during the extraction of my elk so he couldn't hike at all. 
We were covered up in elk the whole time! 
Already planning a muzzleloader trip for 2015


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats!!..Sounds like you had a great time and a good bull too!! 
I need to get back there soon!!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Awesome Slab.....


----------

